# 4-27-18 Incredible day in surf - no bait was harmed



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hit west Gal at 0830, had our ten before 10am (buddy doesn't keep fish and I don't need 20 - I usually only keep 5). Threw back about ten more before leaving them biting. All the fish on the stringer were over 20" except for a 19" and a 19.5". All fish were solid. Didn't look real fishy. Birds weren't doing much, no much bait movement and no slicks.

Water was beautiful and clear. Fat boys were the best bite. Caught a few on topwaters and a few on mirr lure. Guy next to us was using a silver spoon and wore 'em out.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Wonderful trip. I love days like that.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Way to get on em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Iâ€™m going tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

wow! Hope conditions stay the same for when I'm off.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fine fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet! Those are some fatties.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!....


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

fish4food said:


> wow! Hope conditions stay the same for when I'm off.


Swell info has it good through the weekend, at least it did 12 hours ago


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Days like that is what makes you keep gettin' up and goin' back!! Congratulations on a fine day of fishin'!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Days like that is what makes you keep gettin' up and goin' back!! Congratulations on a fine day of fishin'!


3 sharks including fat female bullshark 6'+

No trout since all my trout rods got stolen. Sad to say I had a 12' Penn prevail get sucked to the ocean probably a black tip. Whole mullet dropped last 3rd bar. Sucks.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

great day, thank you for the report


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome. Looks like I got to the water just a bit late.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Great looking stringer. Surf has been gorgeous.


----------



## EliteBoatStorage (Nov 3, 2013)

Very Nice. That's Called Getting Some. How's the water temp?


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

I WANNA GO FISHIN!!!! hahahaha congrats!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

EliteBoatStorage said:


> Very Nice. That's Called Getting Some. How's the water temp?


In the video he sent, the guy wading wet said it was a bit chilly. Teeroy was wearing waders.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Drundel said:


> In the video he sent, the guy wading wet said it was a bit chilly. Teeroy was wearing waders.


You'll be hot in waders, water is fine.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

supposed to be 65 in the morning - think I'm bringing the waders just in case ha ha.


----------

